
The Intel Atom C2000 Series Bug – Why It Is So Quiet - bhauer
https://www.servethehome.com/intel-atom-c2000-series-bug-quiet/
======
seanp2k2
Scary stuff, my FreeNAS system runs on an Asrock Rack C2750D4i which has been
great so far. The BMC on it is also usable.

